# Looking for a fork with braze on for light



## johnnybentwrench (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi Everyone, I am looking for an old raleigh or other english fork so I can pull the light mounting braze on off and have it put on to a 1955 hetchins frame. The frame set is at the painters waiting till I find one! John Los Angeles, CA


----------



## momo608 (Jun 29, 2015)

Fabrication, how complex could this be? a photo would help.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 29, 2015)

I think I have one with the cut out heron, but it goes under the fork nut, it isn't brazed on.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 29, 2015)

Any frame builder could braze on the the threaded doo-dad and pin.  The fork mounted bracket for the braze on is the hard part to find.


----------



## johnnybentwrench (Jun 30, 2015)

I have sourced one out with the correct bolt. lamp brackets are out there. John Los Angeles, CA


----------

